# Anyone made flavored salts?



## prettyblueyes (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw a segment on the Rachael Ray show where she was making flavored salts.  She did a smoky paprika, chipolte chili, and season salt.  She just gave a very basic recipe of xx amount salt to xx amount dried herb or ground herb.  Not an exact recipe.  These were used to season food after it was cooked.

I am thinking of making this for gifts for friends.  I would like to make a chili lime salt (I found a recipe for that), a smoked salt (need to find a reicpe for) and one other one, just don't know what (maybe a seasoning salt?).

If you have made flavored salts, what flavors did you make?  Any suggestions on flavors?  Any tips I need to know/consider?

Thanks!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 15, 2008)

here's some ideas   Seasoned Salt Recipes like Dragon Salt or Chinese Five Spice Seasoned Salt Recipes


----------



## znia (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw that episode also and thought it was a great idea.  The dragon salt sounds really intresting and reminds me of pickles a little bit.  I have another question to add, does anyone have cute ideas to store these?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2008)

Michael's crafts stores sell small glass bottles...you could store the salt in those.


----------



## deelady (Dec 15, 2008)

Cost Plus World Market also sells small glass shaker jars with screw top lids...when I bought them they were like 59 cents each! It is a great gift...one year I mixed up Emerils essence and included them in gift baskets and everyone LOVED them.


----------



## Salty Mouth (Dec 15, 2008)

*Infused sea salts*

I hand-craft flavored sea salts in Seattle.  I recommend buying a premium coarse, flakey sea salt for the base such as Fleur de Sel (from the Re Island of France that I use) or Sel Gris.  

If you want to get even more creative, try a Soy salt with a reduced soy sauce and honey; then hand-sift it with coarse sea salt before dehydrating it.  

You can take a peak at the other flavors that I infuse at:

Cheers,

Janna


----------



## Grillncook (Dec 16, 2008)

Stephen Rachein's book "Sauces, Rubs, and Marinades" has a recipe for smoked salt. Basically you spread kosher salt on a cookie sheet and smoke it for a couple of hours. I use hickory and it does impart a flavor to the salt.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 17, 2008)

I make Emeril's Spice and the recipe is at the FoodNetwork Site.  It is a very good general all purpose seasoning salt.


----------



## toni1948 (Dec 17, 2008)

Salty Mouth said:


> I hand-craft flavored sea salts in Seattle. I recommend buying a premium coarse, flakey sea salt for the base such as Fleur de Sel (from the Re Island of France that I use) or Sel Gris.
> 
> If you want to get even more creative, try a Soy salt with a reduced soy sauce and honey; then hand-sift it with coarse sea salt before dehydrating it.
> 
> ...


 
     Fleur de Sel is expensive, and it would be a waste to mix it with other spices.  It is best used as a finishing salt.  Diamond Kosher Salt or another sea salt would be a more economic alternative.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 17, 2008)

I use this one:  Amazon.com: Terre Exotique Fleur De Sel From Madagascar with Grilled Spices 3.2 Oz: Gourmet Food

It's great on grilled steaks, chops, whatever.  I grind it up in a pestle first, then use it as a rub.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 17, 2008)

toni1948 said:


> I make Emeril's Spice and the recipe is at the FoodNetwork Site.  It is a very good general all purpose seasoning salt.



*I love this particular seasoning and make it often.  I also tweak this by making a double batch and taking some out  to make a rub for grilled meats, and another little container for fish.  I add hickory salt, ground chipotle, smoked paprika, brown sugar and a touch of curry for the rub.  It makes a terrific rub and the sugar adds to the carmelization. I cut down on the salt in the original recipe for Emeril's Essence so I can add the hickory salt. 

 For the fish seasoning I add Old Bay, dill weed, lemon pepper and  a little Mrs. Dash's Original.  Brush butter on the fish, sprinkle with the fish seasoning and it's wonderful.  If I saute the fish with a flour coating I add some fish seaoning to the flour.  Really makes a difference. Try this on oven fried catfish. 

I never thought about making seasoned salt, but what a great idea!!*


----------



## Neeney (Dec 27, 2008)

I go through about $100 a month in spices, which are spices that I do not have dried from my garden this summer.

I purchase from Bulk Spices & Seasonings – Wholesale Spices, Herbs, Seasoning, Bulk Spice

I use a lot in my canning goods that I sell at local butcher shops, as well as different rubs also.  I love the website and find the prices to be reasonable.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 1, 2009)

Neeney said:


> I go through about $100 a month in spices, which are spices that I do not have dried from my garden this summer.
> 
> I purchase from Bulk Spices & Seasonings – Wholesale Spices, Herbs, Seasoning, Bulk Spice
> 
> I use a lot in my canning goods that I sell at local butcher shops, as well as different rubs also. I love the website and find the prices to be reasonable.


 
     I have ordered from them, too, and I have been very satisfied with the quality and quantity of their spices.


----------



## AMSeccia (Jan 1, 2009)

deelady said:


> Cost Plus World Market also sells small glass shaker jars with screw top lids...when I bought them they were like 59 cents each! It is a great gift...one year I mixed up Emerils essence and included them in gift baskets and everyone LOVED them.


 
I was just going to suggest these same jars ... we make vanilla sugar and our own general spice blend for family at the holidays.  Tie a little ribbon or raffia around them and Viola!


----------



## pucky900 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Salt with Lemon and fresh Rosemary*

I haven't done this in a while but if you mash lemon zest, fresh rosemary and course salt.... it's out of this world!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 27, 2009)

pucky900 said:


> I haven't done this in a while but if you mash lemon zest, fresh rosemary and course salt.... it's out of this world!


That sounds good!

Barbara


----------



## pucky900 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been looking for more combinations but haven't found too much. Would be great if people posted some that they have found


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 2, 2009)

One of my favorite food blogs, Steamy Kitchen, has several recipes for Asian-flavored salts: Steamy Kitchen: Modern Asian Recipes and Cooking » Asian Flavored Sea Salts

I've made these and used them on all kinds of things: omelets, quiche, grilled or pan-fried meats, etc. Enjoy


----------

